# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  xbmc شاهد كل شئ من كل الاجهزه

## حسن قاسم

*: شرح بالصور برنامج XBMC لمشاهدة قنوات JSC Sports + SKY Sports

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته في هذا الشرح الجديد لطريقة مشاهدة القنوات عبر الحاسوب من خلال برنامج XBMC

اول شيء اريد ان اتطرق اليه و هو ان هذا البرنامج يحتاج الى RAM مناسبة (1go) على الاقل لان اغلب اجهزة xp الضعيفة قد يسبب في بطء عملها

ثاني شيء و هو سرعة الانترنت و هذا البرنامج يتضمن مجموعة كبيرة من القنوات التي تبث بنظام HD او Full HD و تتطلب صبيب عالي (8mo) للعمل دون تقطيع اما بالنسبة لباقي القنوات ف512 كيلو كافية

هذا البرنامج يتضمن قنوات عربية و اجنبية و باقة الجزيرة الرياضية المشفرة و اروع ما في البرنامج هو انه يجدد نفسه بنفسه تلقائيا

بالنسبة لقنوات JSC SPORTS +

هذه القنوات تتوقف احيانا من المصدر لفترة ثم تعود

نبدا ان شاء الله في الشرح



ندخل الى الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج و نقوم بتحميله

http://xbmc.org/download/

اختر بيئة عمل حاسوبك



تم ننتظر ظهور بدا التحميل





و الان نبدا في تسطيب البرنامج





نترك كل شيء كما هو



يمكنك تغيير مسار التسطيب على القرص ( من الافضل تركه على C )





ننتظر بضعة دقائق الى ان ينتهي التسطيب بالكامل



لا نفتح البرنامج الان



بعد انتهاء التسطيب سنقوم بتحميل ملف القنوات الخاصة بالبرنامج فقط

من هنا

http://www.multiupload.nl/3KMAZNHMI3

او هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/?v08d8dwd56dc5uq

يجب ان لا يفك الضغط على الملف يرجى تركه كما هو

الان ناخد الملف و نلصقه في هذا المسار لتسهيل الامر

C:\Program Files

و هو المكان الذي قمنا بتسطيب برنامج XBMC عليه

الان ندخل الى البرنامج

اذا فتح البرنامج على كامل الشاشة يمكن ازالته بالضغط على Alt + Enter



نتحرك الى اليمين ثم نتبع ما في الصور







نبحث عن المسار الذي وضعنا فيه ملف القنوات



تم التثبيث بنجاح



نعود الى واجهة البرنامج لمشاهدة القنوات











ننزل الى الاسفل لنفتح القائمة كاملة



طبعا يمكن اختيار ما تشاء في هذه القائمة

القائمة المشار اليها في الصورة هي التي تتضمن القنوات العربية و قنوات HD



هذه القنوات الموجودة و غيرها



اما في هذه القائمة يوجد فيها باقة قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية و سكاي سبورت



هذه لائحة القنوات و غيرها



تجربة بعض القنوات HD







قنوات عربية





تجربة قنوات الرياضة































ان كان لديكم اي استفسار او مشكل يخص البرنامج ارجو وضعه في رد

بالتوفيق للجميع

للامانه منقول
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*شكرا لك
                        	*

----------


## ود ميما

*انا مستب هذا البرنامج علي الموبايل اندرويد ولكن لم اتمكن من اضافة قنوات خاصة العربية .اريد معرفة كيف اضيف سورس القنوات العربية-الجزيرة.
وشكرا
                        	*

----------

